# How to get a better ranking



## stalion (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my site http://www.eandcpainting.net/ 
when i do searches im all the way in the bottom what can i do to be seened and start geting calls in the last year ive gotten 2 calls what am i doing wrong please help thanks.Edgar :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Pay somebody to do your SEO. 2. Blog, use social media and generate relevant inbound links. 3. Use the seach function here. 4. The Blogging Painters has some stuff on this. (I think)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What he said ^^^
You might want to consider Wordpress, you have little SEO options on those free sites. Get rid of the free cursor ad, add some content, the date on your blog/feedback page is April 2011.
Like BB said, do a search here, check out the technology section, check out my Wordpress blogs on BP. Lots of good info on content from other members here as well.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

This is constructive, please do not be offended. If you put no effort into your social media you will get nothing out. Your blog says zero, never updated and there appears to be no social interaction. Do you have a facebook site to update your customers? A Twitter feed? Google plus?
Use these sites to show off your work. There is no charge.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Go to www.footbridgemedia.com and ask for Aaron. Tell them that Permanent Painting of NJ sent you. He will hook you up.  We get most of our business from our site which is listed below.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Go to www.footbridgemedia.com and ask for Aaron. Tell them that Permanent Painting of NJ sent you. He will hook you up. We get most of our business from our site which is listed below.


 
^^^^^^^
What he said. Footbridge has been my best investment. :thumbup:​


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I hear lots of positive stuff about Footbridge..,and they justed added my page on G+.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It says that footbridge charges $149 a month! Are you serious...that's crazy expensive. I'm payin $9 and I rank quiite well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron, but you do a good job with your blog and youtube. For some guys without the time, energy or know how, the cookie cutter FB sites do pack a SEO wallop.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just post a comment on my blog. You will rank overnight.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> It says that footbridge charges $149 a month! Are you serious...that's crazy expensive. I'm payin $9 and I rank quiite well.


We pay close to $1000 a month, a bargain!
It's what Chris said, there is so much to learn now, so much competition,
Paying somebody is what marketing budgets are for.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a footbridge customer as well, and am happy with my ranking on most keywords. $1800 a year is nothing compared to the return it gives me.

Most of the content is fluffy though, meaning its written for seo and not humans. If that bothers you then maybe consider writing your own or a writer to do it for you. 

I wouldn't suggest doing it yourself. There are some things best left to professionals.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I really don't think there is a right or wrong way, some guys have a knack for it, some are better spending their valuable time on other things. It comes down to knowing where your strengths are are and focusing on that. Heidi had a good post about DIY websites here.


----------



## AbsolutePaint (Dec 27, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> ^^^^^^^
> What he said. Footbridge has been my best investment. :thumbup:​


I have to agree, volume was up almost 50% last year and Footbridge was a major reason why. Really optimistic about this year.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

George Z said:


> We pay close to $1000 a month, a bargain!
> It's what Chris said, there is so much to learn now, so much competition,
> Paying somebody is what marketing budgets are for.


George,you are paying a thousand a month for 1 website??


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Added to the $150 a month we also use the Blog and that is another $150 a month. Best investment so far.


----------



## PaintMan3000 (May 6, 2009)

Just a couple ideas to improve SEO and company visibility:

Make sure your site is setup on Google Places: http://google.com/places

At the top right corner of the browser, I noticed your company name was the title of your website. Make sure the page title for your home page says something like 'New Jersey Painters' or something more local to your client base. 

Like others have said here, get your business setup on the Social Media sites like Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn Google + etc. It takes time, but can pay dividends.

Don't forget about sites like Manta, Yelp and both the Bing and Yahoo business directories. 

Fresh content is key and a Blog can improve SEO. That said, make sure your blogs contains relevant keywords like 'painting, contractor' etc. 

In my opinion, one of the top websites for SEO information is http://searchengineland.com. This link, in particular contains GREAT information for contractors: http://searchengineland.com/simplic...eed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=feed-main


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> George,you are paying a thousand a month for 1 website??


Yes. 
Local and SEO, also PPC management as well. 
Plus whatever Google wants for PPC. 
This is a tough 4 million market and we are number 1 or 2 
on any term we want.
Not for the Footbridge sites.

I used to do it myself, but can't keep up with everything new.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> George,you are paying a thousand a month for 1 website??


Close to a 1000$ for us too in the low season with the PPC (40$ daily budget) from march to october It's all about the natural SEO and no needs to pay so much for PPC . I think It's the best ROI.
We did a radio commercial for the last 3 weeks and the ROI was so poor compared to PPC.
But what I think is way too expensive is the credit card charges with paypal....thats a waste of money...do I really need to give 2-3% of my business just to get paid???


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Amazon payments. Just makes me feel better.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Amazon payments. Just makes me feel better.


What's the term?
Is it available in Canada?


----------



## stalion (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys good info here


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

I setup a wordpress site and bought a keyword domain, I setup google places and a facebook page about a month ago and I already rank high on many key domains.

It cost me 7 bucks a month for hosting at hostgator

and 35 bucks for a premiem theme at themeforest.net

I have some background in SEO is it's been a great investment on time considering allot of PPC keywords are getting expencive.

Getting free traggic is a plus and pll respect organic results more.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Go to www.footbridgemedia.com and ask for Aaron. Tell them that Permanent Painting of NJ sent you. He will hook you up. We get most of our business from our site which is listed below.


Is this company able to get you on the first page of google? $149 is a great deal if they can get you on the first page.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

Landing pages, well structured blog posts and social media complete the online marketing circle. Put in the regular time if you have time, or pay in regular money if you dont have time. Once you hit a critical point and your content is good, you can rank page 1 for "nothing". 

I leverage my site for the benefit of other good UK painters whose sites aren't so developed. 


I think a lot of fooey and fud is written about SEO, By interacting naturally with other decs, the site links have developed naturally, and the better for all concerned.

The overrriding success of my site however is down to basic writing skills, a lot of time and a fantastic critical review from Darren Slaughter who polished up the sales funnel idea. It isnt rocket science, but being politely hauled over the coals for basic poor sales practice was a great boost.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeppers, Darren is the bomb!:notworthy:


----------



## jimbo3636 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Seo*

Hire someone to do SEO for you,it's not cheap. If you attempt to do it yourself expect to spend a lot of time. There are many different components. and there is a lot of time to show on 1st page of Google, think about it every one wants the calls, I am in the midst of it now, I have spent an enormous amount of time, titling my web pages, adding backlinks with anchor text on odesk, looking at my competition, ect....it is not a perfect science...I am showing steady upward movement on many keywords and long tail keywords I'm getting calls...the good ones but nothing is free in life and in competitive market like mine whats it worth to get the big calls?
For me it's worth the time and money.....below is an example of backlinks with anchor text


<a href="http://www.aardvarkpainting.com">Commercial painters in chicago</a>


<a href="http://www.aardvarkpainting.com">Chicago painters</a>


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

hey bud

imo do not hire an seo expert, they will rip you off hand and foot, they dont guaranteed any DECENT rankings yeh page 1 pffttt what good is page one if your last lol. go to warrior forum its an online marketers forum...

read read read read read

try to understand the lingo and then outsource everything... cost you far far less. if your yearly budget was $2000.00 to advertise you wouldnt even get close with an seo company not to metion ppc

the problem is ppl think get a website made now ill get business... no no no..

if i got a commercial made would it get me business without running it on the airwaves ??

you must market your website now. thats where alot of ppl fall short and give up. iv been doing it myself for not knowing anything to now has taken 8 months as a hobby.

i am on the first page of google for MANY keywords 

House painters "city" - number 2 !

so far all i have payed for seo is around 300 bucks ...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes Glenn, but maybe if you paid to do it through a bigger company like Footbridge you would have great results.
@Westview- yes we always rank very high.


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

If you know even a tiny bit about what search optimization is $149 is a drop in the bucket!


----------

